# Trip to Torcross Devon, very nice !!



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Went to visit my friends in Torcross.

Lovely place . 3 miles of small pebble beech. Duck pond, clear sea water. A real gem of a find. 2 sites very close. One is Slapton Sands (C&CC site). The other is closer to the beach and is a CC site.

Very clean and friendly with good views.

Walk out of the site and turn right down the bank for about 5 minutes and you come first to the Queens arms (which is supposed to be nice) and 2 minutes further on (following signs) you come to the Tower Inn. Really nice.

> Clicky <

Go to the Beach and try to get a table at The Start Bay Inn if you like sea food.

Dartmouth's only a 20 minute car drive away.

A real unspoilt gem this place, give it a go. Be warned, there are a few miles of single track roads to get there, Enjoy !!!


----------



## 99043 (May 4, 2006)

We can highly recommend Slapton C&CC lovely people, a very clean and friendly site. We had originally planned a 3 night stay there, then onto Cornwall and North Devon for the rest of our holiday. Well, we went to Cornwall and felt restless, then onto North Devon, still felt restless, then we both decided.. we wanted to be back at Slapton Sands! 

Tor Cross has a beautiful beach, stretching to Slapton and on the other side of the road is Slapton Ley Nature reserve, which is a lovely walk back from Tor Cross.

Blackpool Sands is to be recommended also, this lies on the route between Slapton and Dartmouth. It's only downside is that motor homes are not allowed on the car park.

A truly beautiful place, where you can enjoy peace and quiet (it's like stepping back in time), go cycling (although it's slightly hillier than I like, John had the time of his life!) and water sports. 

The buses are like none I've ever encountered! apart from being on time, they are the friendliest drivers we have ever met. You have to experience at least once a ride on the upper deck to Dartmouth - it's like a rollercoaster ride :lol: We were more than happy to use the public transport during our stay, and we can't normally say that!

I am normally one who loves a holiday, but loves better to get home.. not this time, we both struggled to leave! 

We're going back in September


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think we're going to brave it in October 8O 

Make sure you visit the Tower Inn. Very nice


----------



## 99043 (May 4, 2006)

MyMojo said:


> I think we're going to brave it in October 8O
> 
> Make sure you visit the Tower Inn. Very nice


Did the Tower and will definately be doing it again 

Also highly recommend the Sea Breeze cafe in Tor Cross, they also hire bicycles and kayaks.


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

I have to travel down there to work sometimes!! What a shame!!

Can definately recommend the Cod n Chips in the Strat Bay Inn!! 

in the summer months I suggest you get there early enough to queue to get in and grab yourself a table!!!

Worth it though!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Next time you're there (if you haven't already done so) turn right from the CCC site and wander round the village - a gem.

Also, when next in Torcross, take the footpath (westerly) up and over into the next bay and village - I think they're called Beeson and Beesands - a lovely walk.

Tragic wartime history of Slapton - worth a google visit.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Plus Woodlands Leisure Park nearby for those with children and grandchildren. www.woodlands-leisure-park.co.uk. Well worth a visit ! Stay for a minimum of two nights on its camping site and get free entry to the leisure park.


----------

